# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista a Alberto de Figueiredo (www.magicworldweb.com)

## Emilio_arg

*Entrevista a Alberto de Figueiredo*

*Recogemos en exclusiva la entrevista de este Mago, conocidos por todos últimamente por ser mago habitual del programa shalakabula, pero que en su haber cuenta con una amplia biografía mágica, como ser profesor de la Academia de Juan Tamariz, Premio Nacional de Magia en 1998, ha realizado varias conferencias por toda España, autor del libro "perspectiva", colaborador de distintos programas televisivos como el "club disney", "sorpresa, sorpresa", "Buenafuente", Creador e interpréte de "IlusionArte" representado en el teatro Lope de Vega de Madrid durante la temporada 2005-2006, igualmente creador e intérprete "EnClave de Magia" realizado en Diciembre del 2006 el En teatro Príncipa Gran Vía de Madrid,etc...*


*P.- ¿Podrías decirnos como vino tu afición a la magia y el camino que has seguido hasta llegar a ser un profesional de la misma?.*

R.- A decir verdad, mi afición viene desde muy pequeño, cuando aprendí un juego con una moneda, con solo 8 años. Lo sigo haciendo a día de hoy y le tengo un especial cariño. Luego fui aprendiendo los llamados “juegos de piscina”, donde destacaban, por encima del resto, los juegos de carta corrida. En resumen, de los 8 a los 18, realizaba 6 o 7 jueguillos. Hasta que un buen día vi, en Chan Ta Ta Chan, a René Lavand diciendo “No se puede hacer más lento”. Quedé pasmado en el sitio. Cuando me recuperé, salí a una librería de mi barrio y, lo creáis o no, allí estaba el libro “Lentidigitación”. Me lo compré. Y el autor me pedía que hiciera que se yo de “second deal” y de “doble lift”. Total, que comencé a hacer el juego de Vitorio de Pardú, y aquello era un desastre total. Un destrozo inolvidable. Pero así empecé. Mi primer libro. La casa por el tejado. Ya veis.


*P.- Quién considera que ha influenciado en tu personalidad como mago o bien han sido tus mentores en este mundo del ilusionismo.*

R.- Sin duda, mis mentores directos han sido, por admiración hacia ellos, por sus enseñanzas, y por las horas compartidas: Ascanio, Tamariz y Gabi. Tres colosos del panorama mágico mundial. En este aspecto, me considero muy muy muy afortunado. Aparte de ellos, llevo muchos años aprendiendo de los amigos que me rodean desde que empezamos en esto, y que siguen ahí para opinar y aconsejar.


*P.- Según tu perspectiva de la magia, como ves el panorama nacional en cuanto al nivel de magia. Crees que hay un exceso de cartómagos.*

R.- Yo creo que no hay ningún problema con la cartomagia actual, ni exceso de la misma. Nuestra tradición es cartomágica por definición, y a mucha honra. El problema con el que podemos encontrarnos en la actualidad, en mi opinión, es el exceso de información y la facilidad para adquirirla. El libro de magia ha dejado su lugar al DVD, donde todo es más cómodo de aprender, pero donde ese aprendizaje es mucho menos óptimo, limitando nuestra capacidad de crear.


*P.- Sin duda te has convertido en un personaje conocido por tus continúas apariciones en el Shalakabula,cómo ha repercutido positivamente en tu carrera y al contrario si ha tenido un aspecto negativo.*

R.- Aspecto negativo, ninguno. Siempre es positivo aprender en campos desconocidos. La televisión es otro tipo de magia, y hay que adaptarse a ella. Cosa nada sencilla, por cierto. Ha sido una etapa muy aleccionadora y, profesionalmente, muy provechosa.


*P.- Creo que actualmente estamos viviendo un boom en la magia televisiva, donde cada vez hay más programas relacionados con este arte, como ves el que las televisiones abusen de los magos y muchos magos estén actuando gratis, con el único propósito de aparecer en televisión y promocionarse si es posible con alguna aparición esporádica. No crees que esto va en perjuicio del profesional que vive y come de esto.*

R.- Existe un boom, de eso no hay duda. Y eso lleva a muchas cadenas a tirar de él y buscar magos cuya ilusión es aparecer en televisión. Yo creo que no es muy buena idea salir de forma gratuita en ningún programa, igual que no lo es actuar gratis o a muy bajo precio en lugares donde se podría pagar más. Eso hace, en ocasiones, que no se valore nuestro arte como se merece. No obstante, esto ha sido siempre así y jamás ha pasado nada. Yo comprendo que el mago que está empezando tenga ganas de actuar, y lo haga a bajo precio. Para eso están los cachés y la experiencia se paga. No tiene nada de malo. Hay está el público para diferenciar.


*P.- Qué le recomendarías aquellos magos que empiezan en el mundo del ilusionismo, cuál sería el consejo que les darías.*

R.- Que vayan despacio, que vean mucha magia y que lean y lean sin parar. Es la forma de aprender, de interiorizar nuestro arte y de aprender a valorarlo.


*P.- Tienes alguna anécdota interesante que puedas compartir con todos los lectores de Magic World.*

R.- Pues, por ejemplo, algo que me ocurrió haciendo “Ilusionarte” en un teatro: saco a un niño para hacer la aparición de huevos de un sombrero. Según van apareciendo (hasta 18), se los voy colocando al niño en sus brazos, para disfrute del personal. De pronto, al niño no se le ocurre otra cosa que coger un huevo y tirárselo al público. La gente se ríe y el niño se pone a lanzarlos, uno tras otro, disparando a matar. Debió tirar 5 ó 6 hasta que pude pararlo. ¡Imaginaros la escena!


*P.- El pasado día 9 de Febrero tuvimos el placer de disfrutar de conferencia en la Sociedad Gaditana de Ilusionismo, sin duda fue una conferencia amena y muy comercial. Te planteas seguir haciendo la conferencia por el resto de sociedades mágicas y cuales son tus proyectos más inmediatos.*

R.- La época de la conferencia y pasó. Estuve dándola en muchas sociedades y fue una experiencia extraordinaria. La llevé al nacional de Baracaldo, donde pensé en cerrarla. Ahora la he desempolvado para Cádiz, y tengo un par de Sociedades más. Pero no creo que siga con ella ¡Ya no se donde darla! En ese aspecto, estoy empezando a trabajar en otro libro. Uno que incluya más cartomagia, magia de cerca, y mucha magia de escenario. Además de esto, estoy de gira con “Ilusionarte” por España, y con “EnClave de magia” en Madrid. Si queréis ver las fechas. Visitad www.albertodefigueiredo.com


*P.- ¿Qué opinión te merecen los Congresos Nacionales?, crees que se ve un nivel alto de magia, o por el contrario el nivel de los participantes no es el adecuado para lo que se considera ha de ser un Congreso.*

Hay de todo, pero a mi me parece que, en general, el nivel es más que aceptable. Cuando vas a un mundial FISM, se ven número muy buenos, pero también los hay más flojo. Pienso que España goza de un muy buen nivel mágico, especialmente en magia de cerca. Nada que envidiar.


*P.- Gracias por el tiempo dedicado y te deseamos mucho suerte en tus proyectos futuros.*

De nada y es un placer.




Fuente: http://www.magicworldweb.com/magazine/figueiredo.html

----------

